# Need Urgent Helop !!!



## devesh2110

Hi All

i am a student from India and right now doing a study on hair oil market in Egypt, it is a tuff study and i am facing a few problems on answering certain points like 

1.	Which are the hair oil brands/products available in Egypt, please mention as many as you know (branded/unbranded)?
2.	What kind of hair oil (Olive or Argan or Coconut etc.) do Egyptians use more often?
3.	What are the different packaging (sizes – 25ml/50ml/100ml etc.) available for the hair oil brands/products? Which one,do the consumers generally buy?
4.	What is the price range for the available packaging (sizes)?
5.	How often do Egyptian males and females use hair oil – daily/once in a week/twice in a week/others (please mention)
)

it will be gr8 help if anyone can provide some input on the given points ....its a much needed help  ...looking forward for some inputs.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## jojo

I've moved your post to the media area where studies and surveys maybe carried out

Jo


----------

